# Got a new betta



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

On December 17, 2016, my mom bought me a new bettaautolinker.com autolinking image, we went to Petco because they have a better selection of bettas. I looked at them all and saw that most were kinda sluggish, only a few were pretty active and healthy looking. A couple bettas caught my eye, a king and halfmoon bettaautolinker.com autolinking image. I picked the king betta. Yes, I did acclimate him both to the temperature and to the tank water. I did 20 minutes with the temperature, and 1 hour acclimating to the tank water, by adding a cup every 10 minutes. Hopefully my king betta loves his 5.5 gallon tank.

So far, my king betta loves his 5.5 gallon and he is one healthy betta. He did have some tummy trouble for a day or two but with fasting him, he got better.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Glad he's better. Try not to give too many pellets at one time.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you emc7. Yeah I think it was too many pellets. I am feeding King blood worms, brine shrimp, veggie, and pellets. Just not all on the same days. I am fasting him on Sundays each week, that way he doesn't get swim bladder disorder.


----------

